# Help! Solutions for bad cell reception at home?



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

Okay - fellow iPhone users, help a brotha out... 

I get "horrible" "horrible" cell coverage at home (and Rogers, Telus and Bell have all proven to have the same experience). Two bars on a good day, with the signal blowing in and out like the wind. I can't even SMS properly. I'm currently on Rogers and they don't offer a cell booster of any kind... arg.

As I primarily use my iPhone for business away from the house, it's not life or death. However, when I do need it... I need it.

I do have a great WiFi setup at home, perhaps a VoIP app could solve this? One problem is, I can't find one that doesn't require all your contacts to be on the same service (so Skype, iCall & Fring are out). I talk to new clients every day, there's no way I could do that. I need a more seamless, invisible solution...

There must be a way, but perhaps technology just doesn't support this type of issue. If I'm not getting a stable cell signal at home, maybe I'm just hooped here


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

You can call regular numbers via Skype. I use it for my business line. It's not a perfect service but the price is right. The issue with VoIP is that it's only as good as your bandwidth so the quality of your internet connection is a factor.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

There are companies that make cellular repeaters for home and office 
Cell Phone Antennas and Cell Phone Boosters at Wilson Electronics
Wi-Ex :: Home
(FYI only , not an endorsement)
Cell phone signal boosters - CNET Reviews


----------



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

Johnnyspade: Concerning Skype, I'm not worried about sending - only receiving phone calls. I'm a bit confused - does that mean if someone calls my cell phone number, I could receive it via WiFi at home on my iPhone (assuming it can be set up this way)? No worries on my internet, I consistently hit 26-32Mbps, plenty of bandwidth.

CanadaRAM: thanks for the links, I've now checked those out. I really thought that I needed a good signal to start with before I can boost further. But perhaps I'm wrong, products like Wi-Ex & Wilson etc. seem to make sense. The Rogers forums mention Wilson as a solution too... $300 though? - ouch


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Move? 
J/K good luck


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

The Zboost (WI-EX) 510 is an excellent unit. But it needs to be set up properly. Antenna separation (receiving and boost antenna) must be set up properly, direction of antenna as well. It takes some time, but after that jump from 1-2 bars and dropped calls to steady 5 bars.


----------



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

While moving will eventually be my answer... I did just recently move... *here* :yikes:

The Zboost 510 looks good. Which, I'm sure works well, but there's something in me (cheapness) that doesn't like spending $250 _just_ to get a stable signal, that I should have anyway. It probably doesn't help that the other suite in the house (upstairs) gets near perfect reception...  

I'm still hoping that a WiFi/app can solve this... wow, there are so many in the App store now.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

MacDaddy68 said:


> I'm still hoping that a WiFi/app can solve this... wow, there are so many in the App store now.


Bottom line, it won't.

The only app-based solution would be setting up call forwarding on your cell number to a VoIP number that gets routed to your phone over wifi. At best, a very ugly fix.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

MacDaddy68 said:


> While moving will eventually be my answer... I did just recently move... *here* :yikes:
> 
> The Zboost 510 looks good. Which, I'm sure works well, but there's something in me (cheapness) that doesn't like spending $250 _just_ to get a stable signal, that I should have anyway.


Here is a less costly potential solution:
Wilson Electronics 801242 MobilePro Cell Phone Signal Booster: Amazon.ca: Electronics

I have no experience with this unit at all - just seems like it may solve your problem.
Research it a bit more and see if you can buy it somewhere where you can return it if it doesn't solve your problem.


----------



## johnteeee (Jan 12, 2003)

*Signal Booster*

I have had this unit for a while now and can confirm it works. 
I constantly get 5 bars in my place where I used to barely be
able to make a call.
Hope this would help you.


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

MacDaddy68 said:


> Okay - fellow iPhone users, help a brotha out...
> 
> I get "horrible" "horrible" cell coverage at home (and Rogers, Telus and Bell have all proven to have the same experience).


I have the same problem in my basement. My simple work-around is that I've started using call forwarding to my home phone so that I don't miss any calls. I made sure it was included in my plan.


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

krs said:


> Here is a less costly potential solution:
> Wilson Electronics 801242 MobilePro Cell Phone Signal Booster: Amazon.ca: Electronics
> 
> I have no experience with this unit at all - just seems like it may solve your problem.
> Research it a bit more and see if you can buy it somewhere where you can return it if it doesn't solve your problem.


Great product, but... it is made for a car, and has a range of approx 2 feet. If you can live with leaving your cell next to it, it will work fine, but do not expect to walk around the house. Other than that it is a good unit.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

equisol said:


> Great product, but... it is made for a car, and has a range of approx 2 feet. If you can live with leaving your cell next to it, it will work fine, but do not expect to walk around the house. Other than that it is a good unit.


Do you actually have this model?

With a range of only about 2 feet this would make it unsuitable for a house or office in my mind, contrary to what the company advertises:



> Featuring two times the power of a normal cell phone, the SignalBoost Mobile Pro Dual Band 800/1900 MHz Cellular Amplifier is designed to significantly enhance cellular signal for multiple cell phones or cellular-based data cards (except iDEN/Nextel) simultaneously. The Mobile Pro can be used to boost cellular signal (both voice and data) in any vehicle, *at home, at the office*, or even in a hotel room or at the airport for every U.S. cellular provider (except iDEN/Nextel). This state-of-the-art cellular amplifier may be powered using a cigarette lighter adapter, *an AC wall adapter, or even straight from the USB port on a laptop*. The Mobile Pro Amplifier Kit includes a Mini-Magnet mount antenna, the Dual Band Mobile Pro Cellular Amplifier, a USB Power cable, 5v DC power supply, *5v AC/DC power supply*, window bracket, and a convenient carrying case to hold all of the components while you are on the go. Call our fully staffed Tech Department for questions or help at 866-294-1660.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

Wilson Electronics 801242 MobilePro Cell Phone Signal Booster

What does it "boost"?

I use a Sierra 598 wireless modem from Telus to connect to the internet at home. The speed is often very slow. Example using Sppedtest.net moments ago: download speed 0.89 Mb/s, upload speed 0.29 Mb/s

Will this Wilson Signal Booster increase the speed of connection? I'd like to be able to use iChat, but the connect speed is just tooo slow.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

What we're talking about is boosting the over the air radio signal strength arriving at your cell phone/wireless stick by positioning a high gain antenna in a good fixed location, and then repeating (or rebroadcasting) the signal in your house .. kind of like making making your own personal cell tower.

That's why the products are not cheap. They have to receive, amplify and rebroadcast the signal. 

Now if you are in a mountain valley and you are not getting any signal worth speaking of, these will NOT help.

But if you have a halfways signal inside the house, then presumably you can position one of these devices either inside or outside (for those with the option of an outside antenna) where they have the best available signal from the nearest cell tower.

What kind of speed increase you get for data depends on how much speed drop you are getting from the bad signal -- these devices aren't working directly on the speed of data, they are working on the signal strength of the radio waves.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

Thanks, CanadaRAM, for clarifying things a bit.

I'll messa round with getting better reception out of the Sierra modem - maybe try moving it as soon as I can find a USB extension cable.

As for price, the Booster mentioned is about $ 140, and I don't find that expensive.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

klokeid said:


> I'll messa round with getting better reception out of the Sierra modem - maybe try moving it as soon as I can find a USB extension cable.


Do these internet USB sticks actually have their own antennas or do they use the cell phone antenna?
I always thought they just use the cell phone antenna in which case moving the modem itself won't help reception (or speed)


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

The info at Amazon for that Wilson one says


> Place the MobilePro within 12 inches of your phone, laptop, or data card to receive an improved signal.


So while it does work indoors, like *krs* said it has limited range. Still, if you leave the phone in one place you could put on a bluetooth headset and that lets you use the phone through the whole house.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Stephanie said:


> The info at Amazon for that Wilson one says
> 
> So while it does work indoors, like *krs* said it has limited range. Still, if you leave the phone in one place you could put on a bluetooth headset and that lets you use the phone through the whole house.


It was actually equisol who pointed out the limited range of this device.

Bluetooth headset is a good idea - the only other option seems to be to spend big bucks.


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

krs said:


> It was actually equisol who pointed out the limited range of this device.
> 
> Bluetooth headset is a good idea - the only other option seems to be to spend big bucks.


KRS;

to your previous question, I have tried the Wilson car booster, and returned it as it did not work, with the exception of being 'tethered' to 2 feet. Then I spent the bucks and got what I needed. It ends up always like that when trying to buy a cheap solution, you end up wasting time and effort just to get the real thing. "I am too poor to buy cheap', my Grand Mother used to say, and she had lots of money. That says something.

We Mac users, should take this advice, we go for quality and not the cheap PC stuff  We pay a premium for the Apple quality because we cannot be bothered with the hassle of fixing, rebooting and all the other inconveniences of lesser quality products.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I know that saying: "I am too poor to buy cheap", but I don't really consider $130.- for that functionality "cheap"

Functionally, all it is (I think) is a high gain receiving antenna, a high frequency amplifier with moderate gain and a transmitting antenna. Since it runs on 5 to 8 volts DC, there is not even a power supply as part of the unit.

Since this is a very specialized product with low sales volume and relatively few manufacturers I could see that the price is kept artificially high.


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

krs said:


> I know that saying: "I am too poor to buy cheap", but I don't really consider $130.- for that functionality "cheap"
> 
> Functionally, all it is (I think) is a high gain receiving antenna, a high frequency amplifier with moderate gain and a transmitting antenna. Since it runs on 5 to 8 volts DC, there is not even a power supply as part of the unit.
> 
> Since this is a very specialized product with low sales volume and relatively few manufacturers I could see that the price is kept artificially high.


I Agree, $ 130 is not cheap, but compared to the other products, it is half the price. And it works accordingly. It is made for cars. If you need full house coverage, then you will need to dish out around $ 300. Unfortunately, as you say, it is a specialized low volume product and will cost more than a mass market product.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

I get mad when I'm at my desk at my workplace because the cell signal there is very weak - 1 to 2 bars (I swear they are using a cellphone blocker of some kind!) This drives me nuts when I'm trying to stream the hockey game over internet radio! Solution? strategically place my cellphone where there is a good signal and use my stereo bluetooth headset with it!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

If there is a place in the house where you do get a reasonable signal, leave the phone there and attach it via bluetooth to a cordless phone system. I had one of these in my house in Markham. When I was working in the basement, I left the phone upstairs and used my cordless phone to answer or make calls using either my landline or my cell phone. The unit I had was a GE from Staples and came with two handsets and a base station. I don't think Staples has that one any more but the do have a VTech model that does this.


----------

